# Info-CD über die Region Amot in Osterdalen zu verschenken



## Itets (28. August 2006)

Hi
ich war im Juni für vier Tage in der nähe von Engerdal und habe dort, auf einem Campingplatz einen norwegischen Fliegenfischer getroffen.
Dieser erzählte mir, dass er ca.8  Monate im Jahr durch  Norwegen und andere Länder reist - nur zum  Angeln.
Seinen Lebensunterhalt verdient er mit dem Erstellen von Info-Cd-Roms über unterschiedliche Regionen in Norwegen.

Er drückte mir einen Stapel mit CDs über die Region  "Amot in  Osterdalen" in die Hand, die CDs enthalten sehr viele Informationen, hauptsächlich für Fliegenfischer.
(Schlupfzeiten der verschiedenen Insekten, Anleitungen zum Fliegenbinden, Bilder der gängigen Muster im laufe des Jahres,
ein Tagebuch über die Glomma im laufe des Jahres, Infos über die verschiedenen Fischarten ... und und und)
Da ich selber kein Fliegenfischer bin und mir eine Cd natürlich reicht, würde ich mich bereiterklären 8 dieser Cds gegen die Erstattung der  Versandkosten zu verschicken.
Die Informationen sind in Englisch und Norwegisch.
Also wer interesse hat kann sich ja kurz per PN melden.


Gruß
itets


----------

